# Bella and her son...



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Born today around 3pm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks!!;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Patti my kinder doe had her triplets, 2 girls & a boy. So I went from 0 to 4 baby goats less than 24 hrs. My oberhasli buck is definitely the dad. I'll get better pics when I take them all out in a few days...






she's licking the 3rd one...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! You have been busy. Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! What fun to have babies again! I still have months and months to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable  So you're keeping the kinders?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My plan is to sell them in the spring...all my kinders... I'm going to have a hard time in letting them go, so we will see what happens..;-) Who knows I might keep the 2 kinderhaslis, I'm curious to know how they would be milk wise.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahh, I see. Gonna go with a bigger breed?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep! My plan was to go into oberhaslis, but I'm kinda reconsidering the whole plan here. I need to downsize, but I'm not sure how everything will pan out now, I would prefer standard breeds though;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww congratulations :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

So cute 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And I missed these??? They are soooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Very cute! I can hardly wait to have little ones again. Congrats.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all!! They are all doing well. I've got 7 kids on the ground total... Let's just say I'm going to be extremely careful with breeding from now on and have kids only in the Spring...., it's a mess trying to keep up with them all on this weather.... So far so good though


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

That many babies in winter does sound busy. What cuties though! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work


----------

